# thera band gold cutting



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I just received some foot of theraband gold. Before wasting them with some wrong cuts need good advices from You. My draw lenght is about 28 and I use mainly 8 strands tubing (2040) with a fork-pouch of 6 inch lengh fot hunting and plinking with dankungs and cougar.
here my doubts

A) tapering 1 inch-0.6 (25mm to 17 mm) or 1,2 inch to 1 inc (3 cm to 2,5) with a total lenght of 8 inch, in double strands, would be ok?








Much easier, and with minus waste, al least for my skills, would be cutting a straight loop bands about 2 or 2.2 cm (7/8 inch) for a total lenght of 44 cm (17 inch) . Would this work any good?

C) I suppose tryng to cut a loop tapering (a long isosceles trapezium) would be a great mess







.
Right?


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

what do you use to cut it, just cissors?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

You need a circular cutter and a cutting board.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

nope, i have e good circular knife and a polycarb board. I have yet cutted some other kind of bands. But would like an advice on best performing set.







thanks


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello.
First off I dont know what circular knife is , but what you need is a rotary cutter I recommend olfa that's what I have and its good "Its worth buying the good one not the cheap one" plus a cutting mat.My draw lengh is also 28 incehs(71cm) Bands? It all depends what ammo you are using .Right?
I personally do not recommend cutting out the whole band in one piece I did it before and its harder to cut and you will have left over rubber ( cuz of tapering) 
I would say go for single band not double but on Dankung and Cougar a 4 cm wide band at the fork you would have to fold it few times so it might be easier to use double.
There is a thread talking about the hunting power of single 3cm-2cm thera gold, apparently it can take rabbit size animals with a good shot. 
If you have decided to use single try a let's say 4cm-2.7 cm tapering. with that I believe 9.5 mm steeal will be small ( not sure) I would go for 11 mm steal at least.or lead .44 maybe.
With double bands you devide those numbers per band I said before ,but its all down to you. I dont think you would need 3cm-2 cm in doulbe its just too much power!!I have bands 17.5 cm long all together minus attachements thats about the shortest you can go with 28 in draw lenght it realy packs a pounch. I use now 22 cm long bands cuz I dont hunt or etc. only practicing and dont need any power to do that also I dont use tapering as well.
I hope you get some useful information out of this.
Good shooting!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

brooklyn00003 said:


> Hello.
> First off I dont know what circular knife is , but what you need is a rotary cutter I recommend olfa that's what I have and its good "Its worth buying the good one not the cheap one" plus a cutting mat.
> I hope you get some useful information out of this.
> Good shooting!


Circular- rotary = same/same. Definitely buy quality if you can- but others have used a sharpened pizza cutter.


----------



## Hugues (Mar 27, 2010)

Rolling trimmers might rule in order to get precisely shaped bands...
I'm not a seasoned slingshooter, I must admit, but when it comes to "cutting"... I got some experience, there.

"Stack" cutters or "Guillotines" are less precise in most applications... meaning "ours"!

Well, honestly speaking, the "guillotine" kind ones might be precise enough (for the ones who already own and use one) but they tend to get less precise in use due to the lever effort they are confronted to...


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks brooklin, you just shared the info I was in search. I hunt usually with 8,6 mm lead, cause I can buy them in reloading shops, but I can also cast myself 44 lead.
8.6 is a bit on the lean side cause it penetrates more than stop, but had plenty of clean kills with it. With the combo 8 strands 2040 15 cm lenght is fast as my air rifle gamo (or at least ist seems so). Untill now I have cutted and used some blue band from dankung too, (you can see pics in post "confession of a thief") and in four looped strands appears good for hunting (0,45 mm thik, 3.5 mm at the fork, 2,5 at the pouch, 15cm effective lenght): got four ferrel pigeon with this. But could never try gold thera cause I had to order it over the web. Now will proceede with Your's suggest, just for starting the right way

Yes skit sluga and hugues, circular= rotary, have one with spare blades and retractile blade protection and cuts well. 
I wrote in an post "cuttin bads the easy way" that I coul also operate with a normal, good, cutter but after having firmpli stopped the rubbers under a lay of glued-tape, so to avoid any slippage.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Pizza cutter







I was eyeing with it in the food store but I said to myself noo it cant be good . If it works for somebody then cool cuz its a dual purpose you still can cut pizza with it


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

would skip the pizza thingy. Usually the cutting weel is not steady fixed to the frame (pizza is thik, it need to move) and probably instead of a straight cut you wuld edn up with nice curls. A good rotary cutter worth every few euro it cost


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeahh, I didn't buy it neither.


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Guys won't a blade work? Like a hand help utility knife box cutter type ?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Straight blades won't work. They snag and those snags later turn into tears.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a recommended cutter?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www2.fiskars.com/Products/Sewing-and-Quilting/Sewing-and-Quilting-Tools/Rotary-Cutters-and-Blades


----------

